# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Cần Nâng cấp máy Laser cắt sắt

## qnganart

Xin chào mọi người ,
 Công ty Em có máy laser cắt sắt ,inox. khổ 1,5 m dài 4m ,đang hoạt động bình thường 
+ Do nhu cầu công việc ,yêu cầu sẳn phẩm ,nên bên em muốn nâng cập hệ thống chuyển động toàn bộ dây curoa . lên trục Y thanh răng và trục X là vít me .
+Thông tin máy hiệt tại,  trục Y chạy dây curoa đơn bản rộng (em thấy mỗi bên có 1 sợi) 
 trục X dây curoa nhỏ hơn  chạy vòng tròn
+ máy đang cắt bình thường (nhưng đường cắt ko đẹp)
+ Máy ở ngoại ô tỉnh Thanh hóa
 đó là thông tin cơ bản 
 Như tiêu đề 
 Bên em cần đơn vị ,cá nhân nào có năng lực nhận nâng cấp,đáp ứng được  yêu cầu kỹ thuật , thì liên hệ  gửi báo giá ,thông số kỹ thuật vật tư ,để đáp ứng yêu cầu,cho bên em qua Email Qnganart@gmail com
+ và cân thêm thồng tin gì  thì Email Bên em cung cấp hình ảnh thêm 
 hình ảnh thật của máy khi mua
+ và thời gian hoàn thành càng sớm càng tốt  ,

----------


## vufree

Sợ đụng vào khó hơn làm bộ khung mới.

----------


## CKD

Việc đầu tiên khi thay vào là tốc độ & gia tốc vận hành sẽ giảm.
Kế đó là nếu máy chạy servo sẽ gặp trường hợp vot lố ở các góc, tròn ra ovan vì tuning sai điểm. Muốn tuning lại cũng không phải chuyện đơn giản vì laser vận hành với gia tốc rất lớn.

----------


## qnganart

> Việc đầu tiên khi thay vào là tốc độ & gia tốc vận hành sẽ giảm.
> Kế đó là nếu máy chạy servo sẽ gặp trường hợp vot lố ở các góc, tròn ra ovan vì tuning sai điểm. Muốn tuning lại cũng không phải chuyện đơn giản vì laser vận hành với gia tốc rất lớn.


 Vâng máy bên em chạy cơ bản thì ổn ,nhưng về đường cắt ko đẹp ,và cắt  phải thật chậm 
 nên xếp muốn nâng cấp chút để cắt cả meca 2ly nữa

----------


## thucncvt

> Xin chào mọi người ,
>  Công ty Em có máy laser cắt sắt ,inox. khổ 1,5 m dài 4m ,đang hoạt động bình thường 
> + Do nhu cầu công việc ,yêu cầu sẳn phẩm ,nên bên em muốn nâng cập hệ thống chuyển động toàn bộ dây curoa . lên trục Y thanh răng và trục X là vít me .
> +Thông tin máy hiệt tại,  trục Y chạy dây curoa đơn bản rộng (em thấy mỗi bên có 1 sợi) 
>  trục X dây curoa nhỏ hơn  chạy vòng tròn
> + máy đang cắt bình thường (nhưng đường cắt ko đẹp)
> + Máy ở ngoại ô tỉnh Thanh hóa
>  đó là thông tin cơ bản 
>  Như tiêu đề 
> ...


 Mình  vừa giửi thông tin cho bạn xong

----------


## qnganart

> Mình  vừa giửi thông tin cho bạn xong


 Nay đã trao đổi với bác ,mai bác vào sớm ,để khảo sát thực tế và trao đổi cụ thể hơn.

----------


## thucncvt

Sau khi đến thực tế ,khảo sát ,làm việc trực tiếp .Em đã nhận nâng cấp em chân dài này , vậy là hợp đồng đã ký ,khoản đầu tiên đã nhận ,thời gian đã ấn định ,em nó sẽ lột xác trong thời gian ngắn nhất

 chộp mấy cái hình khi khảo sát trước

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Diyodira, solero

----------


## Diyodira

chúc giao dịch diễn ra thành công tốt đẹp, tạo thêm uy tín cho diễn đàn.

tks

----------

thucncvt

----------


## thucncvt

Tình hình như kế hoạch ,là đã chuẩn bị xong ,chắc tối mai sẽ có hình ảnh  dã máy thôi ,
+ Bác *qnganart* nhường lại em top này để up thông tin hình ảnh quá trình nâng cấp .  :Wink:

----------


## vufree

lót dép hóng... :Wink:

----------


## thucncvt

Tình hình là Em nó không còn được nguyên vẹn nữa rồi ,Em rất đẹp nhưng anh rất tiếc.
+ 2 người trong 1 buổi  phanh em chân dài 4m mét chỉ mấy đường cơ bản
+ phá thì nhanh nhưng mà lắp lên mới lâu  các cụ ạ

----------


## thucncvt

Lang thang trên Internet ,gặp Bác đồng nghiệp .
  Có nick name *Montra...*  Em xin copy mấy cái hình ráp máy để anh em tham khảo .
 Ở đó máy laser chắc có giá nên bác ấy toàn chơi nhôm định hình làm khung ko  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## minhkhuehd

lót dép hóng

----------


## thucncvt

Em xin cập nhật tí hình ảnh cho mấy chế hóng  , về em metal CO2 laser cutting machine 4m  chân dài 
 đang trên bàn phẫu thuật cấy ghép 

  Em laser chân dài này xong mấy chế có mối nào môi gới em phát,em trích bông hồng cho   ,để kiểm cho cháu nó hộp sữa , :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, CNC FANUC, duonghoang, qnganart

----------


## haminhduc

con này công suất bao nhiêu bác Thức ơi

----------


## qnganart

Xin chào mọi ngươi 
 Tình hình là con máy metal CO2 laser cutting dài 4 mét  của bên em đã được bác Thucncvt sử lý xong rồi  trong thời gian ngắn nhất và đã đi vào hoạt động  trở lại ,đạt yêu cầu quan trọng về tốc độ ,về đường cắt,
 EM cũng có chụp mấy tấm hình máy chạy ,nhưng do máy cùi quá nên chất lượng ko đẹp , thôi thì em thầy Bác Thucncvt có quay clip ,ảnh gì đó ,thì để bác đưa lên luôn 
 Qua đây em cũng cảm ơn Bác và các anh em trong 4rum 
 chúc AE có nhiều   dự án thành công sức khỏe

----------

CKD

----------


## thucncvt

Tình hình là con máy metal CO2 laser cutting chân dài 4m đã  thay thế  toàn bộ phần chuyển động dây cu roa ,thành thanh răng và trục vít me lên trở lại 
 - do thời gian sớm nhất nên tranh thủ trong đêm để test  tốc độ 


 Và test thử miếng mêka chữ *Thucncvt)*  đánh dầu cài    :Wink: 


 mấy Bác xem chạy như thế này ,liệu nghiệm thu ổn không

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Diyodira, emptyhb, hoahong102

----------


## Huudong

bác thức cho em hổ xíu. nó dùng bộ controller như máy mica thường hay loại nào ạ. ống phóng mang theo trên X luôn hay sao bác và vấn đề tản nhiệt đầu cắt nữa ạ. Mong dc bác chỉ giáo.

----------


## thucncvt

> con này công suất bao nhiêu bác Thức ơi


 Con này laser co2 280w  thôi 



> bác thức cho em hổ xíu. nó dùng bộ controller như máy mica thường hay loại nào ạ. ống phóng mang theo trên X luôn hay sao bác và vấn đề tản nhiệt đầu cắt nữa ạ. Mong dc bác chỉ giáo.


Con máy này  dùng controller đơi cao hơn một chút   cắt chung cho meka ok ,ống laser đặt trên trục X mà ,đầu cắt có ống hơi thổi thổi gió,

----------


## nnk

vận tốc + gia tốc nhiêu vậy Thư ơi, mình có kèo 4mx8m mà khách đòi tốc cắt >10m nên chưa dám nhận

----------


## thucncvt

> vận tốc + gia tốc nhiêu vậy Thư ơi, mình có kèo 4mx8m mà khách đòi tốc cắt >10m nên chưa dám nhận


Tốc độ khi test là chạy max luôn 
+Khách của bác cần cát cài gì ,mỗi vật liệu và độ dày có tốc độ khắc nhau ,
   + Bác cáo với AE  là con máy đã hoàn thành yêu cầu ,tiến độ ,và nghiệm thu ,thanh lý hơp đồng  xong

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mấy con laser này có cần THC ko bác Thư nhỉ?

----------


## vufree

Hình như THC đó, thấy cái đồng hồ ngay đầu cắt nhảnh số loạn xạ. Các Cụ cho Em hỏi, sao trước giờ Em cứ hiểu là laser CO2 không ăn kim loai, sao con này cắt sắt ngon lành thế, nhìn chắc cũng tầm 3mm chứ chả chơi. Nếu thật sự CO2 ăn được kim loại sao con 60W của em ứ thèm khi dấu gì trên kim loại dù chỉ một vết trầy. Hay là Laser CO2 phải đặt ngưỡng công suất nào đó mới bắt đầu ăn kim loại.. hey  .. khó hiểu thật.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Theo em biết thì bước sóng nó khác nhau ấy bác.

----------


## vufree

> --- Theo em biết thì bước sóng nó khác nhau ấy bác.


THeo Mình thì bước sóng của CO2 thì cứ là 1064 micromet Cụ ạ. Vấn đề Nó nằm chỗ nào nhỉ? tại sao 280W cắt sắt vô tư mà 60W thậm chí 120W vẫn chưa ăn kim loại tẹo nào?

----------


## CKD

Dạ CO2 thì làm sao mà 1064um được ạ.

CO2 mà bác Thư dùng cắt.. với CO2 mà bác Vũ có cũng chỉ là một. Khác chăng là công suất và cái lens. Lens chất lượng có cao hơn không thì không rỏ.

Bác Vu thử dùng 60W đốt xem tấm inox hay kim loại nó có nóng lên không? Nếu nóng thì đúng rồi. Cắt kim loại CO2 là nó nung chảy kim loại chứ không phải là đốt kim loại  :Smile:  (đại ý vậy, không biết nói thế nào cho chính xác). Công suất không đủ thì nó éo ép phê thôi. Đâu có gì lăn tăn.

----------

vufree

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em thấy ông này độ con CO2 cắt sắt, thấy ổng nói chỉ cần đạt năng lượng tối thiểu 10^6 watts/inch vuông là có thể cắt được sắt, nên em nghĩ phải chỉnh điểm hội tụ và THC phải rất chính xác.
http://www.instructables.com/id/CO2-...s-sheet-metal/

----------

CKD, vufree

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bên này em có thấy họ ghi rõ là laser CO2 bước sóng 10.6 micro và chủ yếu là làm việc với phi kim như gỗ, acrylic, da, nhựa..., còn fiber laser có bước sóng 1.064 micro và có cường độ gấp 100 lần với CO2 ở cùng công suất và loại này thì sử dụng tốt nhất cho kim loại, plastic.
--- https://www.troteclaser.com/en-us/kn...s/laser-types/

----------

CKD, vufree

----------


## vufree

Vậy chắc phải có ngưỡng công suất nào đó của CO2 mới ăn được kim loại Cụ nhẩy.

----------


## vufree

> Dạ CO2 thì làm sao mà 1064um được ạ.
> 
> CO2 mà bác Thư dùng cắt.. với CO2 mà bác Vũ có cũng chỉ là một. Khác chăng là công suất và cái lens. Lens chất lượng có cao hơn không thì không rỏ.
> 
> Bác Vu thử dùng 60W đốt xem tấm inox hay kim loại nó có nóng lên không? Nếu nóng thì đúng rồi. Cắt kim loại CO2 là nó nung chảy kim loại chứ không phải là đốt kim loại  (đại ý vậy, không biết nói thế nào cho chính xác). Công suất không đủ thì nó éo ép phê thôi. Đâu có gì lăn tăn.


Hehehe thiếu dấu chấm, thiệt là tai hại.

----------

